# magura öl tipps



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (27. März 2004)

ich hab eben, weil ich meine magura entlüften musste, und zu spät gemerkt hab, das ich kein magura öl mehr, ein anderes mineralisches öl rein, welcher etwas schwerer ist, als das magura.
die bremskraft und druckpunkt ist besser, aber die magura reagiert nicht mehr so schnell, ist son bißchen träge.
heute abend werde ich mal wasser reinfüllen, und berichten wie es ist!!!
Gruß Max


----------



## King Loui (27. März 2004)

wasser ist wirklich das beste, fahr ich in meiner scheibenbremse vorne und hinten auch. tausendmal besser als das mineralöl.  allerdings mussen dann die seals jeden 2 monat nachgefettet werden. einen ganz entscheidenen vorteil hat es allerdings: falls das system mal undicht wird und etwas wasser über die bremscheibe läuft braucht man sich keine sorgen machen, da es ja nur wasser ist. allerdings solltest du destiliertes wasser nehmen mit einem kleinen schuss frostschutzmittel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (27. März 2004)

King Loui schrieb:
			
		

> wasser ist wirklich das beste, fahr ich in meiner scheibenbremse vorne und hinten auch. tausendmal besser als das mineralöl.  allerdings mussen dann die seals jeden 2 monat nachgefettet werden. einen ganz entscheidenen vorteil hat es allerdings: falls das system mal undicht wird und etwas wasser über die bremscheibe läuft braucht man sich keine sorgen machen, da es ja nur wasser ist. allerdings solltest du destiliertes wasser nehmen mit einem kleinen schuss frostschutzmittel.


wo kriegn ich destiliertes wasser her?
Frostschutzmittel eigentlich nur fürn Winter, wenn unter null ist, sonst isses wurscht oder?
was meinst du mit seals?
thx für die guten tips


----------



## King Loui (27. März 2004)

destiliertes wasser bekommst du bei jedem supermarkt, weil man es zum bugeln braucht. das ist reines wasser, ohne mineralstoffe oder sonst was. dadurch bildet es keine bläschen, wie beim normalen wasser aus der wasserleitung. ich glaub so 10 liter kosten 10 euro? gibts aber glaube ich auch in kleineren behältern. frostschutzmittel nur wenn es unter null. mit seals meine ich die dichtungen, weil sie ja nicht mehr dauernd mit öl ümspult werden, werden sie leichter rissig. man kann aber ab und zu, sprich nach jedem monat einen tag lang mit öl fahren, dann sind sie wieder schön geschmeidig.


----------



## aramis (27. März 2004)




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (27. März 2004)

ok , ich werde es gleich mal ausprobieren, thx


----------



## biketrialer (27. März 2004)

dann macht mal.................


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (27. März 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

>





			
				Mr. Trial schrieb:
			
		

> dann macht mal.................


ja ihr mich auch


----------



## billi (27. März 2004)

ich nehme einfach mal an das die hersteller von hydraulischen bremsen schon wissen warum sie öl nehmen und kein wasser ...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (27. März 2004)

ja aber Ot Pi, Ceasar Canas, benito Ross haben Wasser in den Leitungen, ´den Tip hamm se Kenny Belay gegeben, und von dem hab ichs(in saarbrücken ma kurz unterhalten) und der schwört dadrauf, also warum nicht mal ausprobieren.......................seit nicht so verklemmt


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. März 2004)

was haben denn Bläschen mit destilliertem wasser zu tun Loui !?

Du kannst auch Leitungswasser stehen lassen und irgednwann sidn die Bläschen auch weg, das ist nur Stickstoff von den Wasserwerken und die entstehen erst wenn es aus der Leitung kommt da der Leitungsdruck ca. 4bar beträgt und sich die Bläschen dann ausdehnen... 

Der Vorteil von desitilliertem Wasser ist wohl das keinerlei Mineralstoffe drin sind. Was den Vorteil hat das dir die Magura nicht verkalkt... 

Destiliertes Wasseer ist übrigens nicht 100 Prozentig rein, vollentsaltzes Vasser ist da schon reiner. Ich glaube dort sind nurnoch minimalste Spuren an Kieselsäuren drin wenn ich jetzt nicht was verwechsele...

Zu den Dichtungen habe ich irgendwas mal gelesen das man die irgednwie Fetten soll...!? Also einfach etwas Fett von innen und aussen dranschmieren, sollte sich ja wohl nicht mit dem Wasser vermischen... 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (27. März 2004)

so, ich hab jetzt destl. wassa.
Kann ich einfach jetzt wie beim entlüften das wassa reindrücken, oder muss erst das Öl raus?????


----------



## Trialmatze (27. März 2004)

gonzo_trial schrieb:
			
		

> was haben denn Bläschen mit destilliertem wasser zu tun Loui !?
> 
> Du kannst auch Leitungswasser stehen lassen und irgednwann sidn die Bläschen auch weg, das ist nur Stickstoff von den Wasserwerken und die entstehen erst wenn es aus der Leitung kommt da der Leitungsdruck ca. 4bar beträgt und sich die Bläschen dann ausdehnen...
> 
> ...



stimmt...Destiliertes Wasser ist alles andere als 100%ig rein. Des leitet sogar Strom 

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. März 2004)

Leitet Dest. Wasser strom... hätte ich dest. Wasser könnte ich ja mal die Leitfähigkeit messen aber unser VE-Wasser hat 0,0µS also schon ganz gut...

Ich würd Öl zuerst rausdrücken udn dann Wasser denn Mischmasch ist bestimmt auch nicht so optimal...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (27. März 2004)

ok merci.
aber wenn ichs öl rausdrücke is doch immernoch son restöl drin, wie soll ichn des machen, oda is des wurscht?


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. März 2004)

Naja ich denke das bissel ist wursch aber wenn du willst kannst ja auch mit was Fettlösendem ran, Ethanol, Isopropanol, Aceton.....

Aber ob dir das die Dichtungen dann nicht übel nehmen!?

Ich würd es nicht machen!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (27. März 2004)

gonzo_trial schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ich denke das bissel ist wursch aber wenn du willst kannst ja auch mit was Fettlösendem ran, Ethanol, Isopropanol, Aceton.....
> 
> Aber ob dir das die Dichtungen dann nicht übel nehmen!?
> 
> Ich würd es nicht machen!



ok, also drück ich erst Luft rein, und dann Wassa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Loui (27. März 2004)

wenn du wd40 durchdrückst, macht es den dichtungen nix und das öl kommt auch raus. dann kannst das wd-40 mit wasser rausspülen und danach einfach entlüften.


----------



## Schlingsi (27. März 2004)

und ich dachte immer dass das mit wasser gar nicht funzen kann wg der dichte und so. mir hamse da immer erzählt das da überhaupt kein druckpunkt zu stande kommt!

erzähl mal wies is max!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (27. März 2004)

also ich hab jetzt wasser mit einem tröpfchen spüli solange durchgepumpt, bis alles öl rauskam, dann destl. Wasser ganz pingelisch rein so das kein fitzelchen Luft drin ist, und es ist GEIL, ich hätte nie gedacht, dass das so topstens ist.
Richtig harter, direkter spürbarer druckpunkt, die Bremse reagiert sowas von schnell, ich könnt wixen  

Ich kanns nur empfehlen,


----------



## Pitty (27. März 2004)

Wasser   ... Wie gut oder schlecht ich das finden soll weiss ich noch nicht... 
*ABER den Gewichtfanatikern sei gesagt, das es Alkohole und Benzine gibt, deren spezifisches Gewicht rund 40% niedrieger ist als von Wasser!  *  
Neeee, im Ernst, eigentlich spräche nichts gegen Wasser, wenn die Dichtungen darauf ausgelegt wären und ein Ausgleichssystem vorhanden wäre. Wer im kalten Keller mit Wasser gut entlüftet und alles Richtig knapp einstellt, bekommt in der prallen Sonne bei 30° garantiert ein schleifendes Problem wenn das Nachstellrädchen keinen Puffer als Rückstellrädchen bietet. Wasser dehnt sich bei Temperaturschwankungen deutlich mehr aus als mineralische Öle.
Frostschutzmittel ist   ! Frostschutz ist quasi Alkohol, Alkohol löst die seals (Dichtungen) auf, genau wie "normale" Bremsflüssigkeit, die darf man auch keinesfalls in den Maguras fahren.
Irgendwer hatte hier doch mal ne Bremse zerlegt... Wenn die Feder nicht Rostfrei ist, solltet ihr tunlichst die finger von dem Wasser lassen!
Spätestens wenn die ersten WasserMaguras als unberechtigte Garantiefälle zurückgewiesen wurden ist das Thema vom Tisch! Und die Gesichter lang.

Das einzigste was ich kenne was evtl. wirklich "besser" sein könnte als MaguraÖl, könnten Teifziehfluide sein. Sehr dünnflüssig, schmierend, keinerlei Lösemittel weder auf mineralischer noch alkoholischer Basis.... aus dem Thema bin ich aber zu lange raus... die Werkzeugmacher und Umformer wissen was ich meine... seht doch mal nach, wie es mit Ausdehnung, Blasenentwicklung und so aussieht ?


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. März 2004)

Also ich fahre mein gutes Federgabelöl und das hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen... 

Ich würde keinen Alkohol in der Magura fahren, nachher difundiert der noch durch dichtungen und schläuche... 

Um das Gewicht komplett zu sparen währe wohl eh Luft am leichtesten...


----------



## Schlingsi (27. März 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> es ist GEIL[/COLOR
> Ich kanns nur empfehlen,




hätte ich net gedacht. vielleicht probiere ich es mal aus wenn ich sie das nächste mal entlüften muss. falls sich bis dahin deine bremse nicht in alle einzelteile zerlegt haben sollte...


----------



## aramis (28. März 2004)

@Max:
Wenn die Bremse in zwei Monaten noch fit ist, kannste hier noch mal posten, dann probier ich das auch aus.


----------



## biketrialer (28. März 2004)

gonzo_trial schrieb:
			
		

> Der Vorteil von desitilliertem Wasser ist wohl das keinerlei Mineralstoffe drin sind. Was den Vorteil hat das dir die Magura nicht verkalkt...
> 
> Viel Spaß!



ich sage nur stichwort ionenaustausch-verfahren  , nehmt doch gleich WFI-wasser das müste doch dann rein genug sein............  
toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (28. März 2004)

Mr. Trial schrieb:
			
		

> WFI-wasser


 was ist das?


Warumm solten die dichtungen nicht halten, wasser ist doch keine säure, also was sollte denn passieren????


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. März 2004)

jo was heist WFI ?

Also Vollentsalztes Wasser ist über Ionentauscher geleitetes Wasser...


Der Nachteil von Wasser ist wohl das es keine Schmierende Wirkung hat. Wenn die Dichtungen intakt sind werden die wohl das Wasser so gut halten das die Dichtungen austrocknen und keinen Rutschenden Film mehr haben so das sie beim Bewegt werden in sich verdrehen oder verkrempeln da sie an den Dichtflächen nahezu festkleben... deshalb ja immermal Ölen oder Fetten.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (28. März 2004)

wfi wasser is hochreines wasser für injektionszwecke (das is quasi noch ma durch osmose behandeltes pw- wasser), z.B. für impfstoffherstellung, ausserdem gibt es aber eine sogenannte autoprotolyse von wasser die is zwar sehr gering aber trotzdem vorhanden, deshalb werden auch in leitungen wo sehr heisses wasser durchfliesst dem wasser inhibitoren zugesetzt werden da das wasser bei höherer temp. auch schneller dissoziert......kurz gesagt ich werde auch weiterhin mit öl die bremsen füllen da meiner meinung nach wasser völlig ungeeignet ist!
toto


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. März 2004)

Ahjo Osmose Umkerhosmos... Semipermeable Membranen halt gibts ja auch noch... garnichtmehr dran gedacht...


----------



## biketrialer (28. März 2004)

@gonzo: wenigstenes einer der vom fach ist und mich versteht!  
toto


----------



## ChrisKing (28. März 2004)

is halt wichtig dass man die semipermeablen Teilchen nicht durch Diffusion ausm Gleichgewicht bringt. Ich mein, nich dass nachher die Meiose so stark is, dass des TDI Wasser nich mehr richtig oszillieren kann.


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. März 2004)

Oh... Dr. C.W. meldet sich zu wort...

ist mir echt zu hoch, verstehe ich nicht was du da geschrieben hast...


----------



## matthias,wandel (30. März 2004)

also ich bin jetzt echt derb am überlegen auch H2O in die hs33 zu füllen...und wie war das dann mit dem schmieren der dichtungen???wie soll ich die dann schmieren wenn die doch im kolbengehäuse sind??? oder sollte man lieber aller 2 monate ma wieder öl einfüllen um so die dichtungen zu schmieren??? rosten kann da innerhalb des gehäuse eigentlich nichts, da ja keine luft da ist,hmmmmmm.....


----------



## billi (30. März 2004)

was ist so schlimm an öl


----------



## -=7riAloR=- (30. März 2004)

billi schrieb:
			
		

> was ist so schlimm an öl


nix, hier geht's nur darum was besser an wasser ist!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (30. März 2004)

wasser ist einfach geila, habs heut wieda gemerkt, druckpunkt rult einfach
rosten kanns nicht, weil ja keine Luft dabei ist!!
ich hab jetzt von außen mal fett an die gummi dinger geschmiert, und werde in einem Monat(falls das solange gut geht) wieda mal öl rinfüllen.......oder einfach Wasser raus und richtig die dichtungen einfetten........mal sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitty (31. März 2004)

Hmmm...

Rosten kann nix weil keine Luft drann kommt...  
Da könnt ihr Hundert Jahre lang entsalzen und destilieren solange im H2O noch das O vorhanden ist wird Oxidation stattfinden können!   

Also wenn irdend ein Stahl im System ist, dessen Legierungsbestandteile eine Oxidation zulassen, werden langfristig (max 1 Jahr) Rostpartikel die Dichtungen killen.

Pit


----------



## gonzo_trial (31. März 2004)

Ist dem Wirklich so!? Rosten Oxidieren Metallische Gegenstände unter Wasser unter Luftabschluss?

Also vorstellen kann ich mir das bei H2O2 also Wasserstoff peroxid da es sehr sehr Reaktionsfreudig ist und sein O Radikal!? sehrsehr gerne abgibt.

Ich frage mich nur, wenn etws in reinem Wasser rostet und demnach das O dem Wasser entnimmt was macht dann das Wasserstoffion?

Jaja das hier ist kein Wissensforum oderso aber ich zerbreche mir gerne den Kopf über sinnlose Dinge...


----------



## billi (31. März 2004)

rostet normalerweise nur wenn noch luft dran kommt , is wie beim botschuppen wo die holzstützen nur da morsch werden wo wasser und luft drann kommt , unter wasser is alles in ordnung


----------



## gonzo_trial (31. März 2004)

Wird Holz unter Wasser (Luftabschluss) und Wasserdruck auch zu Braunkohle oder wie war des!?


----------



## billi (31. März 2004)

http://www.micrecol.de/glosrost.html

da der beweis, allerdings heist das bei metallen wie alu oder kupfer korodieren , aber sollten die gleichen voraussetzungen sein


----------



## gonzo_trial (31. März 2004)

nein es heist immer Oxidieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=7riAloR=- (31. März 2004)

Pitty schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm...
> 
> Rosten kann nix weil keine Luft drann kommt...
> Da könnt ihr Hundert Jahre lang entsalzen und destilieren solange im H2O noch das O vorhanden ist wird Oxidation stattfinden können!
> ...


alles klar pitty, das wasser zersetzt sich also selbsttätig in seine bestandteile, der sauerstoff verrostet alle metallteile, und der wasserstoff sammelt sich so lange im bremssystem, bis du mal dieses heissbremst und es zur wasserstoffexplosion kommt, dass dir den hinterbau abreisst und deine klöten gleich mit....

vor dem posten bitte mal nachdenken, ok?


----------



## Sanitoeter (31. März 2004)

-=7riAloR=- schrieb:
			
		

> alles klar pitty, das wasser zersetzt sich also selbsttätig in seine bestandteile, der sauerstoff verrostet alle metallteile, und der wasserstoff sammelt sich so lange im bremssystem, bis du mal dieses heissbremst und es zur wasserstoffexplosion kommt, dass dir den hinterbau abreisst und deine klöten gleich mit....
> 
> vor dem posten bitte mal nachdenken, ok?




Ja, wieso? Stimmt doch eigentlich....

Wenn du n Metallstück innen Eimer mit aqua dest. reintust, denn rostet das später auch....

Obwohl es 1. unterwasser ist
und 2. so keine Luft rankann.... Na ja.. OKE..Liuft kommt ran wegen 
H2(Sauerstoff)O


----------



## cycophilipp (31. März 2004)

i lass einfach des öl drin


----------



## -=7riAloR=- (31. März 2004)

Sanitoeter schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, wieso? Stimmt doch eigentlich....
> 
> Wenn du n Metallstück innen Eimer mit aqua dest. reintust, denn rostet das später auch....
> 
> ...


also sani, erstmal nochmal meinen post durchlesen, nachdenken und dann fragen stellen - und kein gefährliches halbwissen verbreiten.

und zu deinem beispiel mit dem eimer wasser: das aqua dest. nimmt über die luft sauerstoff auf, das dann mit dem metall in reaktion treten kann - wenn's nur lange genug rumsteht.
und zu dem angeblich reaktionsfreudigen sauerstoff im H20: die sieben weltmeere sind bislang doch auch nicht explodiert, oder?


----------



## gonzo_trial (31. März 2004)

Naja ich sage mal das der Wasserstoff ohne Sauerstoff auch nicht im Bremssystem brennt...

Ich bin gerade am überlegen aber nicht schlagen wenn es falsch ist...

was macht Natrium wenn man es in Wasser schmeißt!? Naja nicht das es rausspringt aber es reagiert jedenfals heftig zu Natriumoxyd und als nebenprodukt entsteht Wasserstoff denke ich mal... Allerdings hat das wieder was mit der elektrochemischen Spannungsreihe oder wie die Rotze heist zu tun, da habe ich glaube auch nicht so gut aufgepasst  Denn Eisen reagiert garantiert nicht so stark wie Natrium...


----------



## LauraPalmer (31. März 2004)

die heftige Reaktion von (Schultoiletten)H2O mit (Chemielabor)Natrium hat mich vor vielen Jahren fast einen Rausschmiß gekostet - es war ein Riesenbrocken - und i hab glaubt des zischt nur a bissl


----------



## matthias,wandel (31. März 2004)

sooooooooooooooo      ich habs getan  ,hab mir heute des/distilliertes wasser in die hs33 gefüllt(nur hinten,vorne ja disc)......und das bremst wie sandpapier auf haut  ähm nee also ich kann nur sagen absolutnachahmwürdig....man hat zwar 0,0 dossierbarkeit,aber dafür geht die so leicht, schon beim dranpusten an den hebel bewegt sich der   und der druckpunkt ist bombastich um nich zu sagen IDEAL STANDART  ....hab einfach das verschissene magura blood rausgesogen und wasser, ein paar spritzen durchgepumpt....in einem monat werd ich mal das wasser wieder rauslassen undn mit öl befüllen um so die dichtungen etwas zu schmieren...und falls sie dennoch den geist aufgeben,einfach mit öl befüllen und ab zu magura schicken als reklamation


----------



## gonzo_trial (31. März 2004)

Heheh...

was auch gut kommt...


in Lucke gabs da so Bayern oderso, die meitnen die machen das imer aufm Volksfest mit 20mann...

das war ne alte Milchkanne unten kleines Loch reingebohrt oben nen Holzkorken den man Dicht reinkloppen kann. Und am besten mit Leine um diesen Korken danach bzw. davor wo festzubinden.

Dann macht man etwas Wasser in die Milchkanne und schmeißt nen klümpchen Karbit dort hinein und stampft sofort den Holzteckel mitm Fäustel dicht. Dann nimmt man sich ne Fackel (Mutige Person!!  ) und jemand sollte auch die Milchkanne mitm Fuss auf den Boden drücken... und zündet das aus dem kleinen Loch ausströmende Gas an...

Das gibt soeinen saumäßigen Knall sag ich euch, der Deckel fliegt wer weiß wohin wenn man den nicht festbindet...

Naja, sehr schön, wieviele Alarmanlagen von so Autos dabei dann angehen...


So, wer sagt mir was dabei entstanden ist!? *Wissensquiz*


----------



## gonzo_trial (31. März 2004)

Wieso nimm man denn kein 0W40 ?
oder Federgabelöl Wiskosität 1 ?

Ich fahre in meiner Magura Federgabelöl Viskosität 2,5

Federgabelöl mit Viskosität 0 gibt es leider nicht denn da geht ja der Sinn der Dämpfung verloren 

Originalmagurablood hat glaube ne Viskosität von 8

Wasser 0

also des Motorenöl wo draufsteht 0W30 oder 0W40 ist auch wie Wasser und hat mit der 40 am ende noch eine ganz gute Temperaturstabilität die aber wohl nur bei Motoren wiechtig ist und nicht bei der Magura!


----------



## matthias,wandel (31. März 2004)

weils es geiler ist wenn dich die leute fragen wie du die magura so getuint hast und man einfach sagt WASSER! und sie fragen dann wasser??? und man erwidert WASSER!!!!!!!! und sie verstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (31. März 2004)

Ethin................kaaaawummmmmm, ich sage nur 120° bindungswinkel, keine freie drehbarkeit, drei bindungselektronenpaare  
toto


----------



## gonzo_trial (31. März 2004)

nicht Acetylen!? hmmm...


----------



## biketrialer (31. März 2004)

gonzo_trial schrieb:
			
		

> nicht Acetylen!? hmmm...



acetylen is der handelsname, ethin die genaue chem. bezeichnung; das is beides das selbe
und du willst chemietechniker werden......ttsssssss  
toto


----------



## ChrisKing (31. März 2004)

herrlich.. jetz lassen die ganzen chemiker ihr wissen raus..


----------



## gonzo_trial (31. März 2004)

Uups... das liegt daran wenn man nicht nochmal nachdenkt und da nur was anderes steht als man im Kopf hatte


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (31. März 2004)

gonzo_trial schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso nimm man denn kein 0W40 ?
> oder Federgabelöl Wiskosität 1 ?
> 
> Ich fahre in meiner Magura Federgabelöl Viskosität 2,5
> ...


mmhh, dann könnte man Federgabelöl fahren, das macht dann auch nicht die Dichtungen kaputt?!?

Kann es sein, dass wenn die Sonne auf die Magura(mitWasser) scheint, also das ganze erhitzt wird, sich der Druckpunkt verändert, bzw. weicher wird, oder entwickel ich wärend dem trialen einfach nur unmenschlich hohe kräfte im unterarm?????


----------



## gonzo_trial (1. April 2004)

Vieleicht wird sie weicher da du mit der Zeit das Wasser durch die Dichtungen drückst!?


----------



## elhefe (1. April 2004)

@ max und gonzo

Zwischen Euch scheint die Chemie ja zu stimmen, Ihr gays   .


----------



## gonzo_trial (1. April 2004)

Wat solln der Scheiß!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (1. April 2004)

du depp ey


----------



## elhefe (1. April 2004)

.


----------



## biketrialer (1. April 2004)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> @ max und gonzo
> 
> Zwischen Euch scheint die Chemie ja zu stimmen, Ihr gays   .





da ham wirs doch.................  
toto


----------



## gonzo_trial (1. April 2004)

Ihr kennt me do garnet ihr Spackos


----------



## aramis (1. April 2004)

Sei mal bissl open minded und reagier nicht gleich so gereizt, wenn du als gay bezeichnet wirst . Ich meine, so eine schwarze Lack- und Lederuniform würde vom Typ her schon zu dir passen. Der Max übernimmt in eurer Beziehung auf jeden Fall den männlichen Part, steht also hinten.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal in der blauen Trute... 


@Tommytrialer: NEIN, ich bin wirklich nicht schwul!


----------



## elhefe (2. April 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> ... Der Max übernimmt in eurer Beziehung auf jeden Fall den männlichen Part, steht also hinten...
> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal in der blauen Trute...



[parental advisory - explicit lyrics]

Ich habe mir das mal von nem Schwulen erklären lassen. Es gibt keinen männlichen oder weiblichen Part (obwohl bei manchen Lesben...  ), sondern nur aktiv und passiv. Heist wohl soviel, wie fic.ken und fic.ken lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias,wandel (2. April 2004)

könnt ihr deswegen nicht gleich einen eigenen GAY-THREAD aufmachn, anstatt hier rum zu posen wer der bessere kenner der schwulenpartei ist


----------



## cycophilipp (2. April 2004)

schwul ey;-)


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (3. April 2004)

das Federgabelöl mit der niedrigsten Wixkositätä ist 2.5
von Motorex. Ich find nix dünnflüssigeres. gibts überhhaupt was ?


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. April 2004)

ich fahr auch 2.5 iner Magura aber es sollte auch welches mit 1 geben denke ich... wenn nicht versuch dochmal so Motorenöl 0w30 oderso... ist ja auch öl und garantiert besser als Wasser ! Allerdings wohl auch nicht ganz billig, den Liter schätze ich mal mit 20Euro !?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (3. April 2004)

ist ddein 2.5er Öl viel besser als das Magura?
weil wenns bessa is, dann kann ich das mal nehmen.
aba ich such mal weiter was man nehmen könnte.


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. April 2004)

ich weiß nicht ob es besser ist, ich bin nie was anderes gefahren, da mit des original blood zu teuer war und dann dacht ich mir lieber gleich etwas dünner...

ich würde sagen da ist bestimmt kein Unterschied


----------



## aramis (3. April 2004)

gonzo_trial schrieb:
			
		

> also des Motorenöl wo draufsteht 0W30 oder 0W40 ist auch wie Wasser und hat mit der 40 am ende noch eine ganz gute Temperaturstabilität die aber wohl nur bei Motoren wiechtig ist und nicht bei der Magura!



WENN, dann würde ich für die Magura eher 0W30 nehmen. Bei Kälte ist die Viskosität zwar gleich (nämlich wie Wasser), aber dass 0W40 temperaturstabiler ist (also, dass der Ölfilm bei Druck nicht so schnell reißt), bedeutet auch, dass es bei Wärme dickflüssiger ist. Darauf kamma verzichten. Außerdem wird das durch Zusätze erreicht, auf die man für die Mag VIELLEICHT besser verzichten sollte (ich weiß es nicht).

Ich frage mich sowieso, was dagegen spicht, ein vollsynthetisches Öl zu verwenden? Das altert nicht so schnell wie Mineralöl und benötigt meines Wissens weniger Fließzusätze. Man müsste halt ein schickes Synthetiköl in 0W30 finden, das die Dichtungen schont. Is dann auch sauflüssig und wohl eine bessere Alternative als Wasser.


----------



## gonzo_trial (4. April 2004)

Mag sein das es bei Wärme dickflüssiger ist aber bremst du deine Magura heiß!? 

Ich glaube näämlich 0W40 ist leichter zu bekommen als 0W30...

Bezüglich Zusätze und Dichtungshaltbarkeit habe ich keine Ahnung... aber in Motoren werden ab und an auch Gummidichtungen... verwendet udn die halten auch, allerdigns bewegen sich diese nicht sondern sind starr und immer in en und derselben Position.


----------



## Schlingsi (19. April 2004)

hey max, hast du eigentlich eine veränderung festgestellt, jetzt wo es wärmer geworden ist. das wasser müsste doch bei diesem temperaturunterschied schon reagieren, oder?!

Schlingsi


----------



## Pitty (20. April 2004)

gonzo_trial schrieb:
			
		

> Bezüglich Zusätze und Dichtungshaltbarkeit habe ich keine Ahnung... aber in Motoren werden ab und an auch Gummidichtungen... verwendet udn die halten auch, allerdigns bewegen sich diese nicht sondern sind starr und immer in en und derselben Position.



Quatsch! Immer in der selben Position  

In Motoren gibts massig Simmeringe mit allerdings radialer statt axialer Bewegung der Welle wie bei den Bremsen oder Federgabeln! Ich denke alle MotorenÖle, Gabelöle sollten grundsätzlich OK sein, was die Dichtungen betrifft! Schliesslich wird Magura keine neuen Materialien für O- und Simmeringe entwerfen, sondern fertig zukaufen.

Wer kaputte Bremsen hat, kann die Gummis rausholen, einen Teil in Sprit legen, einen in Diesel, und den Rest in Petrolium. Das ganze in der Sonne über einige Tage schön warm halten (Im Zimmer auf der Heizung stinkt so), wenn dann alles unverändert ist, entspricht das Gummi dem, wie es standardmässig in Maschinen und Motoren verwendet wird und ihr könnt garantiert jegliche Öle egal ob synthetisch oder mineralisch, die für den Einsatz in Verbrennungsmotoren, Stossdämfern oder sonstwas gedacht waren in den Maguras fahren.
Wenn das ganze auch in Spiritus und Bremsflüssigkeit (DOT egal) hält, ist das Gummizeugs derart Silikon- oder Teflonhaltig, das man quasi ALLES nehmen könnte was flüssig ist...

Nach wie vor bezweifliche ich, das die Rückstellfeder in den Zylindern Rostfrei ist und das dürfte der Knackpunkt GEGEN Wasser sein... oder man nimmts mit´m Geld nicht so genau   


Pit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias,wandel (20. April 2004)

pitty

wieso sollte die rückstellfeder in den zylindern nicht rostfrei sein    
soweit ich weiß, ist jede feder egal ob billige produtkion oder teuer, ist so komisch verchromt oder so ähnlich, ergo sollte das dann auch nicht rosten! 
und selbst wenn das noch nichtma der fall sein soltle, sprich die federn rosten dennoch, dann glaube ich nicht das die federn davon innnerhalb kürzester zeit durchrosten und kaputt gehen....so aggressiv ist rost dann ja auch wieder nicht!!!


----------



## jsweet (20. April 2004)

Hi,

da ihr euch ja ganz gut auskennt...

Was ist mit Hydrauliköl? Ich hab da welches auf der Arbeit und der Kappo hat gemeint das es keine Dichtungen oder so angreifen würde... und auserdem ist es fast so flüssig wie Wasser!

Also *abzapf* oder lieber doch motorenöl?

Motorenöl hätte ich Longlife von VW ist glaub ich 0W40!

Danke


----------



## frankstar (20. April 2004)

nicht die federn, aber die Dichtungen   
und da bedarf es nicht allzuviel Rost.... nur weiß ich nicht, ob da vielleicht die "letzte? Ölung" hilft    
und desweiteren sollten doch eigentlich verunreinigungen in der Bremse vermieden werden, das wär ja dann leider nicht mehr der Fall.

Hm, naja aber wenns doch klappen sollte, dann ist doch alles in Butter, gelle =)

Und beim Öl gehtja der ganze einzig positive Aspekt vom Wasser verloren: NULL Viskosität, wie Ronny schon sagte... dann kannst auch wieder normalo Öl nehmen, halt nur welches mit weniger Visko.... 

Grüße Frank


----------



## Pitty (20. April 2004)

matthias schrieb:
			
		

> pitty
> 
> wieso sollte die rückstellfeder in den zylindern nicht rostfrei
> ......
> so aggressiv ist rost dann ja auch wieder nicht!!!



Im Regelfall rosten Federn; definitiv! Da viele Rostfrei - Legierungsbestandteile eher hart sind und den Elastizitätsansprüchen an eine Feder eher im Weg stehen...

Wegen dem Brechen der Feder durch Durchrostung mache ich mir auch keine Sorgen! Eher wegen den Partikeln, die sich ablösen werden und dann ergibt sich folgendes Bild:

Dichtung
Rostpartikel
Kolben
Rostpartikel
Zylinderfläche

Also wird´s an 2 SEHR empfindlichen Stellen reiben und die Undichtigkeit ist vorprogrammiert!

Grundsätzlich finde ich Wasser ja auch genial, ich befürchte nur, das man sich mindestens doppelt so oft neue Zylinder besorgen muss ?! 
A wegen der Rostgefahr ABER das könnte doch mal irgendwer probieren der ne platte Bremse hat. Bischen Salz mit ins Wasser, dann wissen wir 2 Tage später Bescheid!
B wegen der fehlenden Schmierung an genau den Punkten wo ich oben die Rostpartikel aufgeführt habe...

Pit


----------



## gonzo_trial (20. April 2004)

@Pitti

nenne mir mal ein paar Stellen im Motor an denen Gummidichtungen unter bewegung im Motor sind die auchnoch mit diesem Öl in Verbindugn kommen!

Wenn du mir sagst wo genau, dann kommst du heir her und dann nehmen wir mal nen Motor auseinander und gucken...


----------



## Pitty (20. April 2004)

gonzo_trial schrieb:
			
		

> @Pitti
> 
> nenne mir mal ein paar Stellen im Motor an denen Gummidichtungen unter bewegung im Motor sind die auchnoch mit diesem Öl in Verbindugn kommen!
> 
> Wenn du mir sagst wo genau, dann kommst du heir her und dann nehmen wir mal nen Motor auseinander und gucken...



Also da müsst ich eigentlich einen  ... Du hast definitiv NULLkommaNULL Ahnung von Motoren, und das regt mich tierisch auf, wenn dann einer so schwätzt und gern so tun möchte als wisse er was! Lelles nennt man so Leute bei uns. 

Also wenn überhaupt, dann kommst Du zu mir! Ich habe hier mehrere offene Motoren rumliegen!

Nehmen wir mal einen 2-Takt Mopedmotor als Beispiel. (Beim Viertakter verhält es sich nur an der Kurbelwelle etwas unkomplizierter):
1. Simmeringe an der Kurbelwelle kommen im Kurbelgehäuse mit dem Öl, der im im Sprit gelöst ist, in Berührung. (Echt ey Sprit sogar nicht nur Öl und die Kurbelwelle dreht sich wirklich!)
2. Die Simmeringe an der Kurbelwelle kommen an der Kupplungsseite mit dem Getriebeöl oder spezielem Kupplungsöl in Verbindung. Die Seite Zur Zündung an der Kurbelwelle wird nur von innen geschmiert (siehe 1.), von aussen sollte es trocken sein  
3. Wenn Kupplungsöl und Getriebeöl getrennt sind, gibts immer ne Welle (auch die dreht sich   ), die von der Kupplung die Kraft aufs Getriebe überträgt. Damit die beiden Öle nicht zu einem werden ist da tatsächlich schon wieder ein kunststoffbasierender Simmering oder gar zwei, die die Sache trotz rotation dicht halten! 
4. Irgenwann hinter dem Getriebe kommt immer ne Welle, die den Motor verlässt um mittels Ritzel und Kette die Kraft ans Hinterrad zu übertragen... wirklich nicht zu glauben, aber allenernstes dreht sich das Ritzel und es läuft kein Getriebeöl raus    Warum? Wegen einem Simmering die Bekanntlich immer aus kunststoff sind. 
5. Billige Motoren haben an der Kickstarterwelle manchmal nur nen O-Ring statt nem Simmering aber selbst der O-Ring ist aus Kunststoff die Kickstarterwelle dreht sich und steht innen mindestens mit dem Kupplungsöl in Berührung.
6. Kupplungsgeberwelle
7. Schaltwelle

Je nach Ausführung des Motors, z.B. E-Starter, Kardanwelle, Unit, Pre-Unit, Zylinderanzahl und son Zeugs können bis zu 3 Wellen weniger oder gut 10 mehr in einem Motor stecken.
Glaubst Du echt Gummidichtungen und Bewegte Teile sind von Magura erfunden Worden? An der ersten Dampfmaschine von Watt sind Lederbasierende Simmering ähnliche Teile im Einsatz an einer geschmierten Welle! Junge kannst Du Dir das vorstellen? Da waren Fahrräder noch aus Holz; und Luft in Reifen wurde 70 Jahre später erfunden!

Schmierung+Welle+Dichtung+Bewegung sind DEUTLICH ÄLTER als Dein UrUrUrgrossvater!


KURZ GESAGT:

Ohne das was Du nicht glauben willst funktioniert quasi GARNIX von dem was Dir alltäglich ist! 


Pit


----------



## gonzo_trial (20. April 2004)

Ok... jetzt hast du mich überzeugt... Naja aber ich bastel nicht an Zweitaktern... 
Ich steh da mehr auf was mit Power 


Aber Verbindung Kurbelwelle/Kupplung/Getriebe sind aber wirklich sogut wie die einzigen Gummidichtungen!
Wobei... Nockenwellenantrieb da hab ich ja dann auch noch 4 Dichtungen... nagut... ich sollte erst mal nachdenken bevor ich Poste 


Naja nichtmehr lange dann bin ich auch endlich wieder mit Power unterwegs aber bis dahin hab ich noch genug Arbeit...


----------



## Pitty (20. April 2004)

jsweet schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> da ihr euch ja ganz gut auskennt...
> 
> ...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. April 2004)

blablablabla   
ich will keine Magura mit öl mehr fahren, wasser ist einfach genial, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Mit Wasser reagiert die Bremse schneller, mir Wasser ist der druckpunkt wesentlich härter, die Bremskraft ist die gleiche, trotzdem fühlt sich die Bremse einfach genial an, ich will in meinem leben nix mehr anderes fahren!!
ich finde nicht das sie weicher geworden ist, egal wie hart der druckpkt bei einer bremse ist, mir ist er zu weich oder zu hart, ich werde nie zufriedens ein,a slo was solls.  
ist mir egal, ob die Mag. kaputt geht, bis jetzt hält se...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (20. April 2004)

Auch eine Alternative könnte Federgabel Öl sein. Da gibt es sehr dünnflüssige.

Aber Wasser ist doch ok!

Bei Motorrädern etc. kann kein Wasser verwendet werden, weil die Bremsen extrem heiß werden. Bei Fahrrädern kann das auch passieren, aber sicher nicht beim Trial.

Wenn überhaupt gehen die O-Ringe kaputt. Deshalb ist doch nicht gleich die Bremse hinüber.

Das mit den O-Ringen braucht man nicht überdramatisieren. Die sind bestimmt bezahlbar. Ist eine Kosten/Nutzen Frage. Vielleicht passiert mit denen gar nichts, wenn man die Zylinder ausreichend schmiert. Brunox Spray könnte optimal sein. Das ist sehr dünn und kricht überall rein. Beim Bremsbelagwechsel die Zylinder damit schmieren. Zylinder am Bremshebel ebenfalls.  Aufwand 1 Minute.


----------



## Dædalus (15. Mai 2004)

um den thread mal auszugraben - läuft die bremse noch? wenn ja, und der wartungsaufwand ggüber öl nicht bedeutend höher ist(schmieren, etc) überleg ich mir auch, umzusteigen.. dankeschön
mfg
Da Dædl


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (15. Mai 2004)

Die Bremse is dicht und hat noch keinerlei Probleme gemacht. Und ganz erlich, ich bin nie was besseres gefahren, also ich werde nie wieder öl fahren, weil das einfach viel zu träge und vil zu weich ist, H²0 ist am besten, es gibt nüx besseres!!!
Ich hab die noch nie Gechsmiert, oder das wasser ausgetauscht, weil falls das Öl die Dichtungen wirklich schmieren würde, wie da ständig hier erzählt wird, dann wäre ja ein ständiges, Leck und man müsste alle 2std. sein bremse entlüften!, also try it, das ist einfach das beste!!


----------



## matthias,wandel (15. Mai 2004)

also meine H2OS 33 läuft noch perfekt...und das wasser ist mitlerweile schon über 1 monat in der bremse ,allerdings hab ich von aussen an die geber und nehmerzylinder etwas fett geschmiert...


----------



## Reini (15. Mai 2004)

habt ihr normales oder destilliertes wasser genommen (algen, sollte man nicht unterschätzen)
zb bei einer cpu wakü nimmt man dagegen antialgen mittel...


----------



## DH-Luza (15. Mai 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bremse is dicht und hat noch keinerlei Probleme gemacht. Und ganz erlich, ich bin nie was besseres gefahren, also ich werde nie wieder öl fahren, weil das einfach viel zu träge und vil zu weich ist, H²0 ist am besten, es gibt nüx besseres!!!
> Ich hab die noch nie Gechsmiert, oder das wasser ausgetauscht, weil falls das Öl die Dichtungen wirklich schmieren würde, wie da ständig hier erzählt wird, dann wäre ja ein ständiges, Leck und man müsste alle 2std. sein bremse entlüften!, also try it, das ist einfach das beste!!



Nur ma# so: Haste schon mal darüber nachgedacht, weshalb hygroskopische DOT-Bremsfüssigkeit nach ein paar Jahren getauscht werden sollte, nämlich dann, wenn der Siedepunkt beim KFZ deutlich unter einen Mindestwert 
v. 155°C am Bremszylinder sinkt? 
Könnte es sein, dass der Siedepunkt v. reinem Wasser deutlich niedriger ist, als z.B. derjenige v. DOT4 -so in etwa bei only 100°C *Nun verwendet Magura ja MineralÖl als Bremsmedium*, aber auch dieses hat einen deutlich höheren Siedepunkt als Wasser!   
Btw: Hab' den fukkin' Thread nich' ganz durchgelesen! Frage: Was für'ne Magura fährst'n eigentlich -Disc oder HS33?
Fallste 'ne Disc fahren solltest, u.U. vielleicht sogar 'ne Marta und oder Louise, die schonmal sehr heiss werden könn', würd' ich diese aber schnell wieder mit MineralÖl befüllen, wenn Du nich' irgendwann auf'm steilen Trail, aufgrund v. Dampfblasenbildung i.d.Leitung, einen evil Totalausfall Deiner Bremse provozieren möchtest!
Überhaupt: ich frag' mich -auch wenn's wahrscheinlich 'n Fake is' -weshalb son Schoiss hier nich' gelöscht wird! Irgendwelche Loide gip's doch immer, die sich durch so'n bullshit hier zum Nachahmen animieren lassen -echt!
Ja was?  


Luzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (15. Mai 2004)

Wiedermal einer der garkeinen Plan hat und sich nicht mal den Thread komplett durchliest!


----------



## DH-Luza (15. Mai 2004)

gonzo_trial schrieb:
			
		

> Wiedermal einer der garkeinen Plan hat und sich nicht mal den Thread komplett durchliest!



   Ich hab' von Magura-Bremsen auf Garantie mehr Plan, als Du [edit] Pfo****[/edit]!
Merke: Wasser hat in einer Disc v. Magura überhaupt nüscht verloren und auch in einer HS33 würd ich's(!) nich' verwenden...!
Btw: Haste schonmal darüber nachgedacht, weshalb Magura das rel. teure MineralÖl v. Aral dazu kauft, um damit die Bremsen zu befüllen, wenn billiches Wasser auch geh'n würde? Bei den Preisverhandlungen mit den OE's (Fahrradhersteller) geht's um Cent, junga Froind; da würde sich doch billiches Wasser aus der Leitung - so als reine Kostendämpfungsmassnahme i.d. Herstellung - anbieten...!!   



greetz
Luzi


----------



## gonzo_trial (15. Mai 2004)

Also über solche Leute wie dich lache ich normalerweise nur... gleich wieder anfangen zu beleidigen weil du keine Passenden Argumente vorbringen kannst.

Beim Trial und in einer HS33 gibt es sicher keine Probleme außer im Winter bezüglich Gefrierpunkt. In einer Scheibenbremse würde sicher keiner, nichtmal im Trial jemand Wasser einfüllen!

Wasser wird in der HS33 nicht verwendet wegen dem Ertarrungspunkt.
Wasser wird in Scheibebremsen nicht wegen Erstarrungs und Siedepunkt eingesetzt.

Und von Werk ist es auch ncith drin eben wegen der Mangelnden Schmiereigenschaften, Algenbildung, Microorganismenbildung..., Erstarrungs- und Siedepunkt ...


----------



## DH-Luza (15. Mai 2004)

King Loui schrieb:
			
		

> wasser ist wirklich das beste, fahr ich in meiner scheibenbremse vorne und hinten auch. tausendmal besser als das mineralöl.  allerdings mussen dann die seals jeden 2 monat nachgefettet werden. einen ganz entscheidenen vorteil hat es allerdings: falls das system mal undicht wird und etwas wasser über die bremscheibe läuft braucht man sich keine sorgen machen, da es ja nur wasser ist. allerdings solltest du destiliertes wasser nehmen mit einem kleinen schuss frostschutzmittel.



*up*

Soso, in einer Scheibenbremse würde also keiner Wasser verwenden -und was ist mit "King Loui"!
Ok, der ganze Thread steht im Unterforum Trial und hauptsächlich ging's um'ne HS33!  
Wenn man sich aber oben i.d. Menü-Leiste die "Neuen Beiträge " anzeigen läßt, dann lesen das u.U. auch andere Magura-User und unter denen gibt es dann sicherlich wieder welche, die sich von Wasser i.d.Leitungen ihrer Disc! einen "besseren und spontaneren Druckpunkt" versprechen -that's the point! Ich find' solche Tipps - wenn nicht ausdrücklich gesagt wird, für welchen Einsatzzweck sie gedacht sind (hier wohl Trial) - vor'n Ar***!


greetz
Luzi


----------



## LauraPalmer (15. Mai 2004)

DH-Luza schrieb:
			
		

> Fallste 'ne Disc fahren solltest, u.U. vielleicht sogar 'ne Marta und oder Louise, die schonmal sehr heiss werden könn', würd' ich diese aber schnell wieder mit MineralÖl befüllen, wenn Du nich' irgendwann auf'm steilen Trail, aufgrund v. Dampfblasenbildung i.d.Leitung, einen evil Totalausfall Deiner Bremse provozieren möchtest!
> Überhaupt: ich frag' mich -auch wenn's wahrscheinlich 'n Fake is' -weshalb son Schoiss hier nich' gelöscht wird! Irgendwelche Loide gip's doch immer, die sich durch so'n bullshit hier zum Nachahmen animieren lassen -echt!
> Ja was?
> 
> ...




kann man dieses dh-luza irgendwo in einem evil Zoo anschauen? oder auf einem steilen trail?


----------



## DH-Luza (15. Mai 2004)

wimmeretz schrieb:
			
		

> kann man dieses dh-luza irgendwo in einem evil Zoo anschauen? oder auf einem steilen trail?



Steiler Trail is' schon richtich!  Und selber? Auch mit Wasser am Start -so auf'm verblockten Tr*ia*l...?  

greetz
Luzi


----------



## LauraPalmer (15. Mai 2004)

naja obwohl die Skepsis anfangs groß war, wirds tatsächlich Wasser werden - hinten halt;  dafür auch in der Stadt und nicht auf ein paar blökenden Trials


----------



## DH-Luza (15. Mai 2004)

wimmeretz schrieb:
			
		

> naja obwohl die Skepsis anfangs groß war, wirds tatsächlich Wasser werden - hinten halt;  dafür auch in der Stadt und nicht auf ein paar blökenden Trials



Wie wär's denn alternativ mit nichtquellendem SAE 2,5 Forken -oder SAE 0W5 MotorenÖl für Deine HS33 (jezz fang' ich hier schon selber an!  )? Is' das immer noch zu viskos für euch "von-Stein-zu-Stein-Hüpfer?"  *lol*


greetz
Luzi


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (15. Mai 2004)

DH-Luza schrieb:
			
		

> Nur ma# so: Haste schon mal darüber nachgedacht, weshalb hygroskopische DOT-Bremsfüssigkeit nach ein paar Jahren getauscht werden sollte, nämlich dann, wenn der Siedepunkt beim KFZ deutlich unter einen Mindestwert
> v. 155°C am Bremszylinder sinkt?
> Könnte es sein, dass der Siedepunkt v. reinem Wasser deutlich niedriger ist, als z.B. derjenige v. DOT4 -so in etwa bei only 100°C *Nun verwendet Magura ja MineralÖl als Bremsmedium*, aber auch dieses hat einen deutlich höheren Siedepunkt als Wasser!
> Btw: Hab' den fukkin' Thread nich' ganz durchgelesen! Frage: Was für'ne Magura fährst'n eigentlich -Disc oder HS33?
> ...



Hallo? aber sonst noch alles klar mit dir?
Was glaubst du denn wer du bist? Ohne scheißß, wenn du keine Ahnung hast, halt lieber mal deine Fresse. Hast du schonmal einen trialer gesehen, der lange Abfahrten fährt? ich nicht, und hab auch ncit vor, das jemals zu tun. 
Ohne scheißß, kümmer du dich lieber dadrum, dass dein Bike noch schwerer wird und mehr nach nem moped aussieht, als dich hier einzumischen.
Reg dich mal, lass deine scheißß aggresionen woanderes ab!!  
Man dir gehört echtmal heftig innen Arsch getreten, so ein Mist heir loszulassen........


----------



## matthias,wandel (15. Mai 2004)

also ich hab auch die ganze zeit nich verstanden was der mit seiner hitze andauernd will    ....sorry, DH LUSCHI, aber hiuer aus dem forum würde doch nich einer in so´n dh forum gehn und rummotzen das ihr euch über jedes kilo,federweg,oder sonst was freut ,was nicht zu trial passt ,bemängelt  , also lies unsere threads und halt aber mal die füsse still  , dann klappts auch mit dem nachbarn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Luza (15. Mai 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo? aber sonst noch alles klar mit dir?
> Was glaubst du denn wer du bist? Ohne scheißß, wenn du keine Ahnung hast, halt lieber mal deine Fresse. Hast du schonmal einen trialer gesehen, der lange Abfahrten fährt? ich nicht, und hab auch ncit vor, das jemals zu tun.
> Ohne scheißß, kümmer du dich lieber dadrum, dass dein Bike noch schwerer wird und mehr nach nem moped aussieht, als dich hier einzumischen.
> Reg dich mal, lass deine scheißß aggresionen woanderes ab!!
> Man dir gehört echtmal heftig innen Arsch getreten, so ein Mist heir loszulassen........




Alter, wie steil gehst Du denn?    DU!!!!! unterstellst mir, ich sei agressiv? *lol*
Du kennst mich nich' , richtig? Tipp: ich würde mich mit Formulierungen, wie: "halt die Fresse", schön zurückhalten, junga Froind -is' besser für Dich! Merke: ich hab' lediglich meine Meinung zu Deiner H2O-These geäußert -mehr nich'! Aggresiv war's auch nicht -kann ich jedenfalls nich' sehen!
Kannst mich ja gern' aufklären, dass DU! das ausschließlich für Trial und für'ne HS33 verwenden möchtest, aber das nächste mal nicht in so'm ab_ge****t'n Tonfall wenn's geht...!  
Ich hab's weiter oben ja auch'n büsch'n relativiert...!  Also, komm wieder runter und pizz Dir das nächste mal nich' gleich in's Hemd, wenn einer aus der DDD-Fraktion sich x in "eurer" Forum verirrt hat!   

greetz
Luza


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (15. Mai 2004)

Der Friede sei mit Euch!   

Zum sachlichen Teil der Diskussion: Beim Trial wird eine Bremse noch nicht einmal lauwarm. Und genau deshalb ist die Wasser-Idee gerechtfertigt (um nicht zu sagen genial).

Wie sind den die bisherigen Erfahrungen? Wer hat es alles ausprobiert?

Ich hab es ebenfalls ausprobiert (angeregt durch Trials Max) und finde es echt der Hammer (HS33). Der Unterschied ist ziemlich gewaltig. Allerdings kann ich noch nichts zum Thema Haltbarkeit sagen.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (16. Mai 2004)

DH-Luza schrieb:
			
		

> Alter, wie steil gehst Du denn?    DU!!!!! unterstellst mir, ich sei agressiv? *lol*
> Du kennst mich nich' , richtig? Tipp: ich würde mich mit Formulierungen, wie: "halt die Fresse", schön zurückhalten, junga Froind -is' besser für Dich! Merke: ich hab' lediglich meine Meinung zu Deiner H2O-These geäußert -mehr nich'! Aggresiv war's auch nicht -kann ich jedenfalls nich' sehen!
> Kannst mich ja gern' aufklären, dass DU! das ausschließlich für Trial und für'ne HS33 verwenden möchtest, aber das nächste mal nicht in so'm ab_ge****t'n Tonfall wenn's geht...!
> Ich hab's weiter oben ja auch'n büsch'n relativiert...!  Also, komm wieder runter und pizz Dir das nächste mal nich' gleich in's Hemd, wenn einer aus der DDD-Fraktion sich x in "eurer" Forum verirrt hat!
> ...


 es tut mir ja so leid


----------



## biketrialer (16. Mai 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo? aber sonst noch alles klar mit dir?
> Was glaubst du denn wer du bist? Ohne scheißß, wenn du keine Ahnung hast, halt lieber mal deine Fresse. Hast du schonmal einen trialer gesehen, der lange Abfahrten fährt? ich nicht, und hab auch ncit vor, das jemals zu tun.
> Ohne scheißß, kümmer du dich lieber dadrum, dass dein Bike noch schwerer wird und mehr nach nem moped aussieht, als dich hier einzumischen.
> Reg dich mal, lass deine scheißß aggresionen woanderes ab!!
> Man dir gehört echtmal heftig innen Arsch getreten, so ein Mist heir loszulassen........



immer ruhig bleiben alder, wir fahren unser wasser und fertig bei mir funktioniert die bremse seit 2 monaten perfekt, und was andere darüber denken is mir schei$ egal,
was macht eigentlich dein fuss?
ich war gestern ma in fulda und bin ma mit den dortigen trialer rumgetrialt, war echt total geil!
 
toto


----------



## DH-Luza (16. Mai 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> es tut mir ja so leid



Geschenkt....  -ich will ma' nich' so zimperlich sein, jezz, wo ich weiss, dass Du Trialer das Wasser für eine HS33 nehm' tust, right?  (kann ich nämlich i.Deinem Fall nirgendwo lesen!) Ok, Du hast Deine gr. Vorbilder genannt -also dass die es wohl auch i.V. mit ihren *HS33* verwenden...  







Übrigens: 
Falls Du doch eine Magura-Disc für's Tr*ia*len nehmen solltest -die manuellen Louisen 01, oder z.B. Louise generell, sind ja bei euch sehr beliebt - dann würd' ich tatsächlich - wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe - *wieder auf MineralÖl umsteigen!* Das kann nämlich auch bei euch böse nach hinten losgehen!!!     
Die Dichtungen der... Zangen und Druckmanschetten im Geber sind nämlich - hier aufgrund des vorhandenen Ausgleichsbehälter - anders geformt, als die einfachen O-Ringe der HS33! Im Werk liegen die Dichtungen der Disc-Bremszange z.B. in MineralÖl, da sie, obwohl sie mineralölfest sind, trotzdem ein wenig quellen und erst so wirklich richtig abdichten! Das gleiche gilt für die Druckmanschette im Geber! Hier ist Wasser -abgesehen mal v. viel zu niedrigen Siedepunkt, was euch Trialer ja aber nicht interessiert, da ihr "nur" von Stein zu Stein hüpft und die Bremse so kaum heiß wird - nicht viskos genug, was u.U. *evil* zum Durchsacken des Bremshebels  führen kann... 
Fazit: Tu was Du nich lassen kannst... -wobei ich immer noch nich' ralle, warum Du z.B. kein dünnes 2,5er ForkenÖl nimmst...? Is' das immer noch zu viskos...? [stichel] Tse, man gut, dass wir DD'ler uns da kein Kopp machen müssen! Ihr Trialer seid schon ein komisches Völkchen...!   Ihr kommt gleich nach den Liegeradfahrern, die auch selten mit der original Bremse einverstanden sind...!  [/stichel]


greetz
Luzi


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (16. Mai 2004)

Fuß schmerzt nur noch ganz selten beim Bewegen und verbiegen, also ich kann ab mittwoch wieder trialsen....endlich nach 2langen Wochen....ich werde das velängerte WE nutzen um mich wieder richtig sachte einzufahren(mit Wasser in der Magura   )
Hatten die Fulda trialer was drauf?


----------



## DH-Luza (16. Mai 2004)

Ralf Stofer schrieb:
			
		

> Der Friede sei mit Euch!
> 
> Zum sachlichen Teil der Diskussion: Beim Trial wird eine Bremse noch nicht einmal lauwarm. Und genau deshalb ist die Wasser-Idee gerechtfertigt (um nicht zu sagen genial).
> 
> ...



Die v. Magura verwendeten O-Ringe, Druckmanschetten, 4Kantringe usw. sind sowohl mineralöl -als auch wasserbeständig -wenn auch nicht im gleichen Maße; auch Frostschutz auf Glycolbasis schadet nicht!
Das v. Magura verwendete Elastomer zeigt unter 20°C warmen Wasser keinen bis geringen Effekt (0 bis 5% Volumenquellung); unter original MineralÖl  einen geringen bis mäßigen Effekt (5 bis 10% Volumenquellung) und unter Glycol 0 bis 5% Volumenquellung!  
Mit anderen Worten: läßt man kaltes Wasser sehr, sehr lange in der HS33, sprich: verwendet es nicht nur für Tr-ia-l Wettkampfzwecke, kann es im worst case sein, dass die O-Ringe sowohl im Geber -als auch im Nehmer derart schrumpfen, dass sie u.U. irgendwann keinen Druck mehr aufbauen -insbesondere bei Modellen, die schon ein büschn was auf'm Buckel haben   (betrifft, wie gesagt, insbesondere auch die Scheibenbremsen)  
keep that in mind!  
Die Feder hinter dem Geber der HS33 rostet unter Luftabschluss nich...!

Fazit: Was Du aus der Info für Dich für Schlüsse ziehst, ist Dein Ding!
Aber merke: *Garantie -und Gewährleistung seitens Magura ist dann nicht mehr...und für eine Magura-Disc ist Wasser - wie oben beschrieben - nicht viskos genug!* Überhaupt: [off_topic]Für Trial eignen sich eigentlich nur einteilige Zangen, sprich: die alte 01er Louise oder die neuen 04er Louisen -wobei die alte wohl weniger Spiel i.d.Belägen aufweist! Die 8,8er Schrauben der 2teiligen Sättel vertragen u.U. die beim Trial auftretenden Scherkräfte nicht (es gab schon Fälle, bei denen die Schrauben gebrochen sind!)...-vom "alten"Bremsgriff mal ab', der mochte Trial auch nich' wirklich! 
Hier würde sich wohl auch der neue, überarbeitete Griff der Louise04 anbietn.......  [/off_topic] but who cares? Luzi trialed ja nich'!  


greetz
Luzi


----------



## Levelboss (16. Mai 2004)

DH-Luza schrieb:
			
		

> *up*
> 
> Soso, in einer Scheibenbremse würde also keiner Wasser verwenden -und was ist mit "King Loui"!
> Ok, der ganze Thread steht im Unterforum Trial und hauptsächlich ging's um'ne HS33!
> ...



Dann müssen die DDDler aber auch jedesmal, wenn es ums droppen geht daraufhinweisen, das man das nicht mit einem CC-Rad machen kann.
Es könnte ja sein, dass sich ein unwissender CC-Fahrer ins DDD-Forum verirrt.


----------



## aramis (16. Mai 2004)

Joa echt, das isn Trial-Forum. Dass hier jedes Wort trialspezifisch ist, versteht sich nicht einfach NUR von selbst, das ist fast schon kategorisch und apriorisch ABSOLUT selbstverständlich.

Und falls es interessiert:
Hab mir irgendein 0W-30 für VW-Motoren in die HS33 gefüllt und das war ein tiefer Griff ins Klo. Trotz Viskosität 0 ein total weicher Druckpunkt und ne seeehr schwergängige Bremse.
An Wasser traue ich mich einfach nicht ran. Kann schon sein, dass es geil ist, aber dem Frieden traue ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (16. Mai 2004)

Meine Tipps:

Sperma   
Pisse   
Olivenöl   
Kernöl   
Parfüm   
Ochsenblut   
Bier   

Oder einfach wenn die Freundin mal wieder Sex will, dort ein bisschen Feuchtigkeit abzapfen und damit die Magura füllen!   

Müsste man alles mal ausprobieren!

Ok, jetzt mal im Ernst, ich glaub ich werd jetzt auch mal Wasser in meiner Magura ausprobieren, auch wenn ich wie Aramis dem Frieden nicht so richtig traue.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (16. Mai 2004)

aja es zwingt ja hier keinen wasser in die Mag zu füllen,aber bis jetzt ist noch keine ausgelaufen und die brems eist einfach göttlich.........


----------



## matthias,wandel (16. Mai 2004)

.........PERFEKT


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (16. Mai 2004)

@ DH-Luza 

Vielen Dank für die detaillierten Inforamtionen. Damit hast Du die Diskussion sehr bereichert (finde ich). Vorallem die Angaben zu wie Wasserfest sind die O-Ringe. Darüber hatten wir bisher nur spekuliert.

Auf die Idee mit dem Gabelöl bin ich auch schon gekommen, habe es noch nicht probiert. Das könnte der optimale Kompromiss sein.

Kann man die O-Ringe einzeln nachkaufen bei Magura?


----------



## LauraPalmer (17. Mai 2004)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Tipps:
> 
> 
> Kernöl



Kernöl - oiso wirklich - do merkt ma wer aus der Steiermark kimt


----------



## gonzo_trial (17. Mai 2004)

Ihr wisst, das ich schon 2,5Jahre 2,5er Gabelöl in meiner Magura fahre!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soma (17. Mai 2004)

gonzo_trial schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr wisst, das ich schon 2,5Jahre 2,5er Gabelöl in meiner Magura fahre!?


Und, hast du bisher irgendwelche Beeinträchtigungen an der Bremse gehabt? Also von wegen Undichtigkeit oder so?

Wie sieht das eigentlich nun bei Scheibenbremsen aus, was kann man dort für Öl nehmen?


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (17. Mai 2004)

Funktioniert das besser als das Magura Öl?

Ist die Bremse dadurch leichtgängiger ähnlich wie mit Wasser?


----------



## gonzo_trial (17. Mai 2004)

Also ich denke da ist kein Unterschied zu spüren!!!
Bin die Bremse mit dem Altekhebel... aber nie mit normalem Magura Blood Viskosität 7,5 müßte das sein gefahren


----------



## Berti (12. Juni 2004)

wie kommt ihr hier auf die idee, dass eine HS33 überhaupt SO HEI? wird, dass es irgendwelche schwerwiegenden beeinträchtigungen haben wird?

Ich bekomm auch bald ne HS   und werd direkt die sache mit dem wasser ausprobieren, denn mir geht der bermshebel selbst beim blut zu schwer...
fahe dirrt, street und so ich ich denk net, dass sie sehr heiß wird
is doch ne felgenbremse?
wenn man nicht gerade einen freeride damit fährt und die ganze zeit auf der bremse hängt(??)
aber ein langer manual mit 60sachen dürfte da ausfallen, oder?

über allem von mir geposteten steht ein großes Fragezeichen, also haut mal in die Tasta!

Grüße


----------



## Berti (12. Juni 2004)

wimmeretz schrieb:
			
		

> die heftige Reaktion von (Schultoiletten)H2O mit (Chemielabor)Natrium hat mich vor vielen Jahren fast einen Rausschmiß gekostet - es war ein Riesenbrocken - und i hab glaubt des zischt nur a bissl



achja nochwat:


----------



## rememba (14. Juni 2004)

hab gestern auch destiliiertes Wasser in meine Magura gefüllt - nun sind alle meine vorherigen Probleme verschwunden aber auch neue entstanden. Ich muss jetzt den Hebel fast bis an den Lenker ziehen. (der druckpunkt ist super). ich glaube beim befüllen läuft beim einschrauben der Schraube am Zylinder zu viel Wasser aus. Bei Öl war das bisher kein Problem, da es nicht so schnell rausgelaufen ist. Aber Wasser.
Kennt ihr ifgendwelche Tipps, damit ich das Befüllen besser hinbekomme?


----------



## robs (14. Juni 2004)

Befüllen/Entlüften:

Spritze vollmachen
Schraube unten Auf
Spritze mit Schlauch unten anschrauben
Schraube oben auf
Überlaufschlauch oben dran
Flüssigkeit reindrücken (Spritze)
Schlauch oben ab
Schraube oben zu
Spritze abschrauben
Schraube unten zu


[oben=Geber ; unten=Nehmer]


Das sollte auch bei wasser funktionieren. So kriegst du keine Luft rein.


----------



## matthias,wandel (14. Juni 2004)

und noch einen kleinen tipp...wenn du die magura befüllst und die spritze schon fast wasserleer ist, dann zieh sie vom schlauch ab und befüll sie neu mit wasser...dann stöpselst du sie wieder am schlauch an und ziehst den kolben der spritze etwas sodass event. luft im wasser schlauch in die spritze gezogen wird...aber dadurch das die luft in der spritze nach oben steigt solltest du sie senkrecht halten...


----------



## Berti (14. Juni 2004)

kann sich ma jemand mit meinen geistigen ausschweifungen 4 posts drüber beschäftigen?


----------



## Pitty (14. Juni 2004)

Berti schrieb:
			
		

> kann sich ma jemand mit meinen geistigen ausschweifungen 4 posts drüber beschäftigen?



Ich glaube keiner behauptet mehr das das Wasser zu heiss wird, auch wenn ich mal darauf hingewiesen habe, das Keller (10°C) und pralle Sonne (60°C) mit Wasser einen grösseren Regelbedarf am Belagausgleich erfordert als mit Öl... aber für die ängstlichen das folgende:

Also, auf´m Rennrad sind an der Felge durchaus Oberflächentemperaturen von 100°C möglich. Inwieweit die Zeit im Normalbetrieb ausreicht, das Wasser durch die Bremmsgummis hindurch derart zu erwärmen, das Du ernsthafte Probleme bekommst vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen..., ich denke aber nicht... und wenn doch, nimmt Dein Bremsdruck zu, und da Du in dem Moment sowieso bremst dürfte das nicht so schlimm sein    

Wenn Du aber das Wasser zum Kochen bringst (ich denke, das ist unmöglich mit ner HS33), dann dürfte es sich ziemlich seltsam am Bremshebel anfühlen...   


Pit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (14. Juni 2004)

Hab jetzt auch schon ne Weile Wasser drin. Das fetzt.


----------



## matthias,wandel (14. Juni 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Hab jetzt auch schon ne Weile Wasser drin. Das fetzt.



DAS FETZT, MAN....


----------



## rememba (15. Juni 2004)

Hab noch mal neu befüllt und zwei mal entlüftet. ist ne bissl besser gewordn. gegenüber öl aber unschlagbar. wie gesagt fetzt einfach. Hab zwar keine langzeiterfahrungen aber ich würds jedem empfehlen. Schon alleine zu sagen "ich brems mit wasser" fühlt sich einfach sehr gut an.


----------



## chri§ (7. Mai 2005)

*threadhochhol*
mich würden ma eure erfahrungen nach fast einem jahr interessieren. 
wie sieht es denn mit der haltbarkeit der bremsen nach einem jahr voller wasser aus. oder war es nur ein kurzes aufflammen mit  dem wasser und nun fahren doch wieder alle mit öl!?!
fragen über fragen


----------



## MrTrial (7. Mai 2005)

Fahre zwar noch nicht 1 Jahr mit Wasser, aber von Trend kann keine Rede sein.
Water4Live  

Gruß


----------



## Stratowski (16. Januar 2012)

Um nicht einen neuen Fred aufzumachen reaktiviere ich diesen hier:
Jemand aktuell echte Langzeiterfahrung mit Wasser (und Frostschutz) in der HS33?
Was sagen die Dichtungen so dazu? 
Habe gerade wieder mit Trial angefangen und finde die HS33 schon relativ träge. Scheint mir ein sinnvolles Tuning zu sein.


----------



## hst_trialer (16. Januar 2012)

Stratowski schrieb:


> Um nicht einen neuen Fred aufzumachen reaktiviere ich diesen hier:
> Jemand aktuell echte Langzeiterfahrung mit Wasser (und Frostschutz) in der HS33?
> *Was sagen die Dichtungen so dazu? *
> Habe gerade wieder mit Trial angefangen und finde die HS33 schon relativ träge. Scheint mir ein sinnvolles Tuning zu sein.



Die sagen sicherlich: "Was soll diese Plörre hier... die mag ich nicht, da wird mir schlecht von!!!"


----------



## Stratowski (16. Januar 2012)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Die sagen sicherlich: "Was soll diese Plörre hier... die mag ich nicht, da wird mir schlecht von!!!"



Bisschen Übelkeit ist nicht so schlimm. Hauptsache es wird sich nicht übergeben.


----------



## kamo-i (16. Januar 2012)

Stratowski schrieb:


> Bisschen Übelkeit ist nicht so schlimm. Hauptsache es wird sich nicht übergeben.



^^ 

Aber ich denke die Trägheit liegt dann nicht am Leitungs-Medium, sondern eher an der Schmierung des Gebers und Nehmers. Hst kann dir dazu datailierteres Sagen... (wenn er sich denn mal konstruktiv zu äußert)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (16. Januar 2012)

Auch wenn der Magura Mann gleich auf die Barrikaden geht:

Die Dichtungsschmierung ist nicht zu unterschätzen und das System ist nicht für Wasser gemacht. Ich persönlich würde ein wesentlich dünnflüssigeres Öl (entweder auf Mineralbasis oder vollsynthetisch) wählen. Davon hast du und deine Bremse langfristig mehr. MAgura sagt natürlich dass die Bremse mit allen anderen als Royalblood nicht gut funktioniert. Das ist natürlich Quatsch.. Mir persönlich hat noch nie etwas mit dem Royalblood gefehlt. also pflege vielleicht erstmal deine Bremse..


----------



## Focustreter (16. Januar 2012)

Wasser schlimmer geht nimmer!!  Siedepunkt max 100Grad nimmt in der Höhe noch ab,Korrosionsschutz gleich null.Versuch es doch mit Luft die hat noch weniger Reibung.Oder las das träge Zeug (Bremse) doch ganz weg spart viel Gewicht .
Nicht ganz ernst gemeint aber deine Idee ist Quatsch


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. Januar 2012)

Ich Roll mit Wasser. 
Was ist eine Bremse? Ein Wegwerfartikel ...


----------



## Heizerer2000 (16. Januar 2012)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Ich Roll mit Wasser.
> Was ist eine Bremse? Ein Wegwerfartikel ...



Grösseren Scheiss hab ich seit langen nicht mehr gelesen,wenns ein Wegwerfartikel ist warum suchst du ne gebrauchte SL.


----------



## Stratowski (16. Januar 2012)

kamo-i schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> Aber ich denke die Trägheit liegt dann nicht am Leitungs-Medium, sondern  eher an der Schmierung des Gebers und Nehmers. Hst kann dir dazu  datailierteres Sagen... (wenn er sich denn mal konstruktiv zu äußert)



Ich hätte vermutet die relativ hohe Bedienkraft kommt durch den höheren Volumenstrom im  Vergleich zu Scheibenbremssystemen bei ungefähr gleichbleibendem  Leitungsquerschnitt.



Focustreter schrieb:


> Wasser schlimmer geht nimmer!!  Siedepunkt max 100Grad nimmt in der Höhe noch ab,Korrosionsschutz gleich null.



Ist ja eine spezielle Trialbikemaßnahme. Hier werden keine hohen Bremsleistungen abverlängt (nur große Bremsmomente), so dass auch keine hohen Temperaturen entstehen. Ich schätze mehr als 60°C wird die Flüssigkeit in der Bremse bei den üblichen Fahrmanövern auch im Hochsommer nicht annehmen. Frostschutz dürfte Korrosion verringern.
Meine Idee war das übrigens nicht wie man an diesem Uraltfred sieht.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. Januar 2012)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:


> Grösseren Scheiss hab ich seit langen nicht mehr gelesen,wenns ein Wegwerfartikel ist warum suchst du ne gebrauchte SL.



Ohne Smilies wirkt es immer ernst. 
Trial ist für mich Materialsport. Eine Bremse mehr oder weniger überlebe ich wohl. 
Aber, was hat das eine mit dem anderen zutun? Wenns sie kaputt ist = Müll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heizerer2000 (16. Januar 2012)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Ohne Smilies wirkt es immer ernst.
> Trial ist für mich Materialsport. Eine Bremse mehr oder weniger überlebe ich wohl.
> Aber, was hat das eine mit dem anderen zutun? Wenns sie kaputt ist = Müll.



Weisja nich wie du so fahrtechnisch drauf bist,aber meiner Meinung nach ist die Bremse kein Wegwerfartikel,und wenn es da für Dich ist und anscheinend Geld keine Rolle spielt warum eine Gebrauchte.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. Januar 2012)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:


> Weisja nich wie du so fahrtechnisch drauf bist,aber meiner Meinung nach ist die Bremse kein Wegwerfartikel,und wenn es da für Dich ist und anscheinend Geld keine Rolle spielt warum eine Gebrauchte.



Geld spielt eher eine untergeordnete Rolle. Ist eben ein Hobby. 
Eine neue wäre sicherlich was feines. Noch bin ich aber nicht bereit, soviel für eine Felgenbremse auszugeben (spart mir Gewichtsztechnisch noch nicht genug).
Bin eher der Typ für schöne Scheibenbremsen. Da kann ich nicht nein sagen. 
Wenn sich demnächst auch nichts ergibt, muss ich zu einer neuen greifen.


----------



## hst_trialer (16. Januar 2012)

Also grundsätzlich ist die Viskosität nunmal entscheidend. Diese gibt direkt Aufschluss auf das Reibungsverhalten im Medium. Und Stratowski hat vollkmmen recht, das bewegte Volumen ist deutlich größer (bis zu Faktor 2). Wasser hat nun etwa nur ein Zehntel der Viskosität vom Mineralöl, das ergibt eine schnellere Bewegung des Wassers und damit den angeblich härteren Druckpunkt. Das royalblood ist meines Wissens aber schon ziemlich das dünnste Öl am Markt und schon "on the edge". Noch dünner bringt zunehmend Probleme mit Verschleppung an den Dichtungen. Alles in allem hilft also eher, die Kolben vernünftig zu fetten. Geber zerlegen, Kolben komplett entfetten und ein nettes Silikonfett drauf. Bei den Nehmern kann man nur die Kolben kräftig raus ziehen und auch etwas fetten.

Aber bitte nimm kein Wasser!!!


----------



## erwinosius (16. Januar 2012)

> Frostschutz dürfte Korrosion verringern.


warum sollte Frostschutz die Korrosion vermindern? Das ist nur ein Zusatz damit das Zeug nicht so früh gefriert...Also irgendein kranker chemiescheiß der wenn es drauf an kommt eher noch die Korrosion verstärkt....
Ich muss sagen ich gehe davon aus dass ein Hersteller seine Medien so wählt dass sie optimal für seine Produkte funktionieren. Warum sonst (den teuren Weg) des eigenen Mineralöls wählen. Vor allem in einer Bremse wie der HS wo der "normal" User das Öl eh nie wechseln muss......
Meine HS funtioniert schon immer einwandfrei....und ich kann mich auch wegen Druckpunkt nicht wirklich beschweren. Eine ordentliche Befestigung mit guten Schellen und nem ordentlichen Booster bringt erheblich mehr.....
Und wenn man seine Bremse ordentlich befüllt braucht man nicht mal soviel Öl....und man kann auch das Gebrauchte wieder verwenden


----------



## Focustreter (16. Januar 2012)

@Strtowski
Ist ja eine spezielle Trialbikemaßnahme. Hier werden keine hohen Bremsleistungen abverlängt (nur große Bremsmomente), so dass auch keine hohen Temperaturen entstehen. Ich schätze mehr als 60°C wird die Flüssigkeit in der Bremse bei den üblichen Fahrmanövern auch im Hochsommer nicht annehmen. Frostschutz dürfte Korrosion verringern.
Meine Idee war das übrigens nicht wie man an diesem Uraltfred sieht.[/quote]

Beim Trailsport mag es eine andere Sache sein,nur 1000Hm mit Wasser herunter ist so als ob man beim russischen Roulett alle Kugeln in der Trommel läßt.Hat den Jemand schon mal mit Syntetischen öl sein Glück versucht.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (16. Januar 2012)

Focustreter schrieb:


> ...Hat den Jemand schon mal mit Syntetischen öl sein Glück versucht.



Nicht bei der HS 33 aber bei der Julie und da sind mir die Dichtungen verreckt.


----------



## hst_trialer (17. Januar 2012)

Aus welchen Gründen sollte man synthetisches Öl nutzen wollen?


----------



## Stratowski (17. Januar 2012)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> ...Alles in allem hilft also eher, die Kolben vernünftig zu fetten. Geber zerlegen, Kolben komplett entfetten und ein nettes Silikonfett drauf. Bei den Nehmern kann man nur die Kolben kräftig raus ziehen und auch etwas fetten....



Habe insgesamt 4 HS33 die alle auch im Neuzustand so "schwer" gingen.  Sind noch die aus dem letztem Jahrtausend mit 4-Finger-Hebel und ohne  rotem Hebelverstellrädchen muss man vielleicht dazu sagen.







hst_trialer schrieb:


> ...Wasser hat nun etwa nur ein Zehntel der  Viskosität vom Mineralöl, das ergibt eine schnellere Bewegung des  Wassers und damit den angeblich härteren Druckpunkt....


 
 Der Druckpunkt wird sich nicht ändern mit der Viskosität. Vermutlich  "meint" man das, weil der Leerweg mit weniger Kraft überwunden wird.



erwinosius schrieb:


> ....warum sollte Frostschutz die Korrosion vermindern...



Weil die Hersteller damit werben.
Rede übrigens von  Kühlerfrostschutz, also Zeug welches auch kompatibel mit diversen  Gummidichtungen sein sollte.


----------



## hst_trialer (17. Januar 2012)

Stratowski schrieb:


> Der Druckpunkt wird sich nicht ändern mit der Viskosität. Vermutlich  "meint" man das, weil der Leerweg mit weniger Kraft überwunden wird.



Genau das denke ich auch. Man denkt sie sei härter, weil man eine größere Kraftdifferenz spürt. Ist sie aber nicht, weil die Kompressibilität der Fluide spielt sich in Bereichen ab die definitiv keine menschliche Hand spüren kann!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (17. Januar 2012)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Aus welchen Gründen sollte man synthetisches Öl nutzen wollen?



Weil man nix anderes hat und das Bike vielleicht dringend braucht z.B.
Hier gibts leider kein Blood an jeder Ecke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (17. Januar 2012)

http://www.amazon.de/Magura-Royal-B...1ZIY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1326818766&sr=8-2

normalerweise innerhalb von 2 Tagen bei dir....


----------



## Sven_Kiel (17. Januar 2012)

erwinosius schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/Magura-Royal-B...1ZIY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1326818766&sr=8-2
> 
> normalerweise innerhalb von 2 Tagen bei dir....



Ich bin auf das bike angewiesen und fahre täglich damit zur Arbeit!

Kann meinem Chef nicht erzählen, daß ich erst übermorgen komme wegen amazon...oder Du?


----------



## Heizerer2000 (17. Januar 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich bin auf das bike angewiesen und fahre täglich damit zur Arbeit!
> 
> Kann meinem Chef nicht erzählen, daß ich erst übermorgen komme wegen amazon...oder Du?



manche haben einige Teile auf Reserve,weiss ja nicht wenn dein Auto defekt wäre,deine Werkstatt reparierts in 10min. oder was.
So langsam wenn ich mir den ganzen Mist hier der letzten Tage hier anschaue,frag ich mich schon was hier los ist


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (17. Januar 2012)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:


> manche haben einige Teile auf Reserve,weiss ja nicht wenn dein Auto defekt wäre,deine Werkstatt reparierts in 10min. oder was.
> So langsam wenn ich mir den ganzen Mist hier der letzten Tage hier anschaue,frag ich mich schon was hier los ist



Bei Deinem anscheinend kleinen Horizont, kann ich die Frage gut nach vollziehen. 
Aber nichts für ungut.  <---- Der ist für besseres Verständnis.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (17. Januar 2012)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:


> manche haben einige Teile auf Reserve,weiss ja nicht wenn dein Auto defekt wäre,deine Werkstatt reparierts in 10min. oder was.
> So langsam wenn ich mir den ganzen Mist hier der letzten Tage hier anschaue,frag ich mich schon was hier los ist



Ich versteh kein Wort. Reparier erst einmal Deine Satzstellung. Eventuell hast Du irgendwo ja noch ein paar Wortzwischenräume herumliegen.


----------



## erwinosius (17. Januar 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich bin auf das bike angewiesen und fahre täglich damit zur Arbeit!
> 
> Kann meinem Chef nicht erzählen, daß ich erst übermorgen komme wegen amazon...oder Du?



kann ich schon verstehen. Allerdings wenn man so sehr auf sein Material angewisen ist sollte man evtl die wichtigen Ersatzteile da haben. Und da zählt dann die Bremsflüssigkeit auch dazu.
Ich kann doch nicht nur weil ich grad nichts anderes da hab riskieren meine komplette Bremse zu ruinieren. Denn wenn die Dichtungen erst mal im Arsch sind dann kannst du wirklich mal länger auf Ersatzteile warten. Die bekommt man nämlich nicht so einfach wie das RoyalBlood....


----------



## trialelmi (17. Januar 2012)

Ich nutze dazu einfaches Nähmaschinenöl und das bekommt man an jeder Ecke Radladen Baumarkt Supermarkt!


----------



## florianwagner (17. Januar 2012)

trialelmi schrieb:


> Ich nutze dazu einfaches Nähmaschinenöl und das bekommt man an jeder Ecke Radladen Baumarkt Supermarkt!



dito. seit jahren ohne probleme. und an den rest, macht euch mal locker. man merkt echt, das schon wieder winter ist...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (17. Januar 2012)

erwinosius schrieb:


> kann ich schon verstehen. Allerdings wenn man so sehr auf sein Material angewisen ist sollte man evtl die wichtigen Ersatzteile da haben. Und da zählt dann die Bremsflüssigkeit auch dazu.
> Ich kann doch nicht nur weil ich grad nichts anderes da hab riskieren meine komplette Bremse zu ruinieren. Denn wenn die Dichtungen erst mal im Arsch sind dann kannst du wirklich mal länger auf Ersatzteile warten. Die bekommt man nämlich nicht so einfach wie das RoyalBlood....



Ja...war auch das erste und letzte Mal und lange her und kann ich auch nicht wirklich empfehlen!!

Die 5 Jahre alte Julie war aber eh nix mehr wert und bremste leidlich....sollte gegen eine höherwertige ausgetauscht werden. Hatte eben noch ein synthetisches Mineralöl in der Garage und es musste morgens schnell gehen. So ganz ohne Druckpunkt wollte ich dann doch nicht auf die Strasse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (18. Januar 2012)

Aber die Bremsen altern doch nicht und lassen dann an Leistung nach...

Nimm dir doch einfach mal einen Nachmittag die Zeit, befüll sie vernünftig und mach neue Beläge rein. Wenn du es ganz genau machen willst, nimmst du sie komplett auseinander und säuberst alles.


----------



## Stratowski (18. Januar 2012)

Mein Fazit der bisherigen Diskussion im Wesentlichen:
Der Fred ist gut besucht.


----------



## ecols (18. Januar 2012)

Wenn ihr nicht augenblicklich BTT kommt, mach ich den Thread zu. Ihr könnt froh sein, dass ich gestern Abend nicht hier rein gesehen habe, sonst hätte es shcon ein paar Beleidigungsverwarnungen gegeben. 

Gehts jetzt oder nicht? Wo liegen Gefahren und warum? Worin unterscheidet sich chemisch das RoyalBlood? Gibts viskosere Öle mit den gleichen chem. Eigenschaften? Wo ist der uralt Thread über alternative Betriebsmittel in der HS?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (18. Januar 2012)

ecols schrieb:


> Wo ist der uralt Thread über alternative Betriebsmittel in der HS?




Hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=10405&highlight=Citroen+LHM

Alternative blood = Castrol LHM (für Citroen Hydropneumatik)
http://www.castrol.com/castrol/genericarticle.do?categoryId=9020962&contentId=7038843


----------



## Heizerer2000 (18. Januar 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich versteh kein Wort. Reparier erst einmal Deine Satzstellung. Eventuell hast Du irgendwo ja noch ein paar Wortzwischenräume herumliegen.



Hast vollkommen Recht,fährst du Trial oder nur zur Arbeit?


----------



## hst_trialer (18. Januar 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Hier:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=10405&highlight=Citroen+LHM
> 
> Alternative blood = Castrol LHM (für Citroen Hydropneumatik)
> http://www.castrol.com/castrol/genericarticle.do?categoryId=9020962&contentId=7038843



Prinzipiell ist das Castrol sicher verwendbar genau wie andere HLP Mineralöle, der einzige entscheidende Unterschied ist jedoch die höhere Viskosität. Das RoyalBlood ist für den Einsatzzweck in unseren Bremsen schon ziemlich gut hinsichtlich Viskosität und Additivierung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (18. Januar 2012)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Prinzipiell ist das Castrol sicher verwendbar genau wie andere HLP Mineralöle, der einzige entscheidende Unterschied ist jedoch die höhere Viskosität. Das RoyalBlood ist für den Einsatzzweck in unseren Bremsen schon ziemlich gut hinsichtlich Viskosität und Additivierung.



Aber im Ernst..ich benutze auch das royal blood aber ich glaub nicht, daß Magura hier ein hochspezifisches, einzigartiges Öl entwickelt hat, sondern auch nur auf eines aus dem Regal eines entsprechenden Lieferanten zurückgreift, das halt aus Einfachheit bei der Garantieabwicklung eingefärbt ist.

Letztendlich zählen die spezifischen Eigenschaften des Öls und die sind bei einem hohen Viskositäsindex >300 und hohem Siedepunkt bei LHM+ durchaus passend.
Quelle:
http://www.castrol.com/liveassets/b...GING/local_assets/downloads/l/LHM_Plus_de.pdf


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Januar 2012)

Wie heiss fährst du deine Bremse?
Sicherlich ist es im Extremfall nicht verkehrt ein temperaturstabiles Öl zu haben mit möglichst hohem VI. Ich habe ja auch gesagt, dass es prinzipiell verwendbar sein könnte.

Jetzt kommt das große ABER: du nimmst durch die Viskosität eine höhere Betätigungskraft in Kauf! Du kannst auch HLP46 reinkippen, aber bei den dünnen Querschnitten macht das irgendwann keinen Spaß mehr. Das sei aber jedem selber überlassen. Nutze es ruhig, es wird sicher lange funktionieren, vllt sogar genauso lange wie das Royalblood.

Was ich aber nicht so stehen lasse ist, dass Magura ein beliebiges Öl nimmt und blau einfärbt. Das schlichtweg falsch!!! Sicherlich hat das auch nicht Magura selber entwickelt sondern ist in Kooperation mit einem Zulieferer gegangen.
Das es jedenfalls extra für den Einsatzzweck in unseren Bremsen angepasst, sprich additiviert wurde ist einfach Fakt!


----------



## erwinosius (19. Januar 2012)

Habe mir gestern erzählen lassen dass es Leute gibt die dünnflüssiges ATF Öl in der Magura fahren....und es soll sehr gut funktionieren.....


----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. Januar 2012)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Wie heiss fährst du deine Bremse?
> Sicherlich ist es im Extremfall nicht verkehrt ein temperaturstabiles Öl zu haben mit möglichst hohem VI. Ich habe ja auch gesagt, dass es prinzipiell verwendbar sein könnte.
> 
> Jetzt kommt das große ABER: du nimmst durch die Viskosität eine höhere Betätigungskraft in Kauf! Du kannst auch HLP46 reinkippen, aber bei den dünnen Querschnitten macht das irgendwann keinen Spaß mehr. Das sei aber jedem selber überlassen. Nutze es ruhig, es wird sicher lange funktionieren, vllt sogar genauso lange wie das Royalblood.
> ...



Die etwas höhere Viskosität habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht wahrgenommen. Ich halte das für Einbildung. Das ist wirklich Geschmackssache oder hängt auch von der Handkraft ab.

Ansonsten ist das Blood NICHT ausschliesslich für unseren Bereich zugelassen. Das, was Du mit "Fakt" beschreibst, musst Du erst einmal mit Quellen belegen.

Fakt ist: Blood wird im Motocrossbereich (KTM, Husaberg etc.) gerne auch für die Kupplung (Magurakupplung und andere) verwendet. Dies ist auch so von Magura freigegeben! Im Umkehrschluss ist dann also auch ein Hydrauliköl (ATF) mit niedriger Viskosität (5-10) durchaus zu gebrauchen, wenn es nicht die Dichtungen angreift. Das LHM+ erfüllt diese Kriterien laut spec.

Mich würde wirklich mal brennend interessieren, aus was das "blood" besteht. Magura wird schon wissen, warum sie nix verraten. 

offtopic/by the way: Es gab hier i.Ü. mal einen interessanten thread über Brunox, wo im Nachhinein herauskam, dass es sich um "parfümiertes WD 40" handelte. Brunox war jahrelang DAS propagierte Pflegemittel für Federgabeln. Seitdem bin ich etwas kritischer geworden...


----------



## hst_trialer (20. Januar 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> *Das, was Du mit "Fakt" beschreibst, musst Du erst einmal mit Quellen belegen.*
> 
> Mich würde wirklich mal brennend interessieren, aus was das "blood" besteht. Magura wird schon wissen, warum sie nix verraten.



Dann werde ich meine Tarnung wohl mal ein wenig aufdecken mit der Frage an dich:

Was denkst du denn wo ich arbeite, wenn ich mir herausnehme meine Aussagen als "Fakt" zu bezeichnen. 
Kleiner Tipp noch: ich weiß zum Beispiel auch ganz genau, warum ich hier nicht mit Werten des Royal Blood um mich schmeiße.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. Januar 2012)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> ...
> Das es jedenfalls extra für den Einsatzzweck in unseren Bremsen angepasst, sprich additiviert wurde ist einfach Fakt!





hst_trialer schrieb:


> Was denkst du denn wo ich arbeite, wenn ich mir herausnehme meine Aussagen als "Fakt" zu bezeichnen.



Du arbeitest bei Magura? Sprichst Du auch mit Deinen Kollegen aus der Technik? Dann wundert mich doch sehr, daß Magura das blaue blood auch für die Kupplungen von KTMs (Superduke) freigibt mit den Worten:

..._"nach Rücksprache mit unserer Technik können wir Ihnen beruhigt mitteilen, daß Sie auch weiterhin mit unserem blauen Öl (in Kupplung) weiterfahren können. *Das rote würde lediglich für eine noch leichtgängigere Hymec sorgen, da dessen Viskosität geringfügig kleiner ist*....Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Best regards
Controls MAGURA"
_
Quelle/link #15:
http://www.ktmforum.eu/forum3/wbb/9...29475-betriebsmittel-für-kupplungsbetätigung/

Dass Magura blood blau also nur in Bremsen funktioniert ist demnach kein Fakt. Im Umkehrschluss kann also eine Hydraulikflüssigkeit geringer Viskosität auch in einer Bremse funktionieren (insofern die Additive nicht die Dichtungen angreifen), oder? Einfache Logik...

p.s.: Wie bereits schon mal erwähnt, ich habe einige Maguraprodukte und bin sehrsehr zufrieden damit. Eine Argumentationskette sollte trotzdem schon bodenständig bleiben und sich auf Quellen berufen und nichts mystifziert werden.


----------



## hst_trialer (20. Januar 2012)

Nun habe ich aber nie geschrieben, dass es nur für die Bremsen gemacht ist, sondern lediglich dafür optimiert ist. Dass das blaue Öl auch in der Kupplung geht ist einfach im Zuge der Entwicklung festgestellt worden. 

Und ja, du kannst sicherlich auch ein anderes Öl oder Hydraulikflüssigkeit nehmen, das habe ich auch nicht verneint. Aber das Royalblood bietet einfach einen anderen Komfort und eine andere Performance, speziell auch im Hochtemperaturbereich. Aber wie gesagt, werde auch ich nicht mehr zu unserem Öl preisgeben.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. Januar 2012)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> ....Aber das Royalblood _bietet einfach einen anderen Komfort und eine andere Performance_, speziell auch im Hochtemperaturbereich. Aber wie gesagt, werde auch ich nicht mehr zu unserem Ãl preisgeben.



Das ist das, was ich mit mystifizierter bzw. schwammiger Aussage meinte...Kannst Du _diese_ Aussage auch mit Fakten hinterlegen? Das klingt mir etwas zu sehr nach _Marketing_.
Ist doch kein Geheimnis, dass das blood zwar nicht hygroskopisch ist wie DOT aber auch nicht so belastbar!

Warum?

Magura Royal Blood hat einen weniger hohen Siedepunkt als DOT 5.1..nÃ¤mlich 190Â°..."kocht" also schneller...altert aber weniger...auf jeden Fall ein Vorteil...siehe Punkt 18:
http://www.magura.com/de/produkte/scheibenbremsen-2011/prod/louise-bat-12/info/faq.html

Zu den Fakten Ã¼ber LHM+...der Siedepunkt (Hochtemperaturbereich) liegt hier bei 250Â°...link siehe #168 . DOT 5.1 hat einen Siedepunkt bei 260Â°...nachzulesen:
http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/rules-regulations/administration/fmcsr/fmcsrruletext.aspx?reg=571.116

Was meinst Du also  mit _Performance_?

Pro DOT spricht der hoÌhere Siedepunkt, der harte Druckpunkt und dass als Werkstoff fuÌr die Dichtungen EPDM zum Einsatz kommen kann, welches im Gegensatz zu NBR oder HNBR, welches bei MineraloÌl verwendet wird, temperatur-unanfÃ¤lliger ist. Quelle: http://www.rexio.de/de/do_detail.php?DOID=392&TC=GGSM

Pro MineralÃ¶l/blood bleibt demnach nur noch:
Stressfreie Wartung in lÃ¤ngeren Intervallen weil unhygroskopisch.
Das wars aber auch schon....

Pro LHM+:
Vorteile vom blood und hÃ¶herer Siedepunkt


----------



## hst_trialer (21. Januar 2012)

Ich werde meine Aussagen nicht mit Fakten hinterlegen, weil ich nicht anfange unser Datenblatt vom Öl hier zu posten. Der Unterschied zum DOT  spielt hier meiner Meinung nach auch keine Rolle. Wie schon erwähnt macht die Viskosität ein gehöriges Maß an Komfort aus, besonders mit der 2.2er Discleitung am HR (natürlich nicht an der HS). Aber auch bei der HS ist es nicht unwesentlich, weil trotz des größeren Leitungsquerschnitts mehr Volumen bewegt wird. Hinzu kommt, dass wir einen Haufen an Prüfungen an unseren Bremsen durchfahren, wo es eben auch auf andere Merkmale ankommt. Zum Bleistift Verschleppung. Hier ist eben das Verhalten des Öls im Schmierspalt wichtig. 

Deine Aussagen sind grundsätzlich alle nicht falsch und wie ich schon gesagt habe kannst du auch das LHM oder ein anderes Hydrauliköl fahren, aber unser Blood ist nunmal nicht aus irgendeinem Regal eines Ölkonzerns, sondern auf unsere Bedürfnisse angepasst. Mehr werde ich dir nicht dazu sagen.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (21. Januar 2012)

Das mit der "Volumenbewegung" und den Fliesseigenschaften für Schmierung kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen. Letztendlich ist es wohl nicht nur eine Frage der Viskosität, oder? Das blood2 hat ja irgendwas bei 5-6wt..das LHM auch.

Das blood2 ist auf jeden Fall recht einmalig, das stimmt schon..ich nehm es deshalb auch für meine Louise.

Mich hätte eine inhaltliche Diskussion halt brennend interessiert, weil das blood1 dem "SHELL Naturelle HF - M" doch sehr ähnelt. 
Gerade unter Motorradfahrern wird dies oft als identisches Produkt für Kupplungen gehandelt.

Ich kann aber den Interessenkonflikt durchaus verstehen wenn Du Dich dazu nicht weiter äussern kannst/willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (21. Januar 2012)

Hat hier jemand die Möglichkeit das mal zu analysieren? Natürlich kann ein Magura Mitarbeiter nicht verraten was drin ist. Deshalb ist es lange nicht verboten das rauszufinden. Wenn niemand entsprechende Möglichkeiten hat, frag ich mal bei meinen Kollegen in der Chemie an..


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. Januar 2012)

Das würde mich auch brennend interessieren...


----------



## Schotterp1ste (8. August 2012)

Sorry, dass ich diesen alten Thread wieder ausgrabe...

Kann die Bremse bedenkenlos mit LHM+ gefahren werden? Gibts es für dieses LHM+ noch andere Bezeichnungen?


----------



## MatzeD (8. August 2012)

Laut Magura geht es.. Kannst auch Nähmaschinenöl verwenden.


----------



## trialelmi (8. August 2012)

MatzeD schrieb:


> Laut Magura geht es.. Kannst auch Nähmaschinenöl verwenden.


Das nutze ich seid 15 Jahren.


----------



## RuhrRadler (16. August 2012)

Yo, das gute, alte CHEMO...
Hab ich seit 96 oder so in der RaceLine;-)


----------

